# Aufbau Transition Ripcord 24"



## HarryBeast (5. Februar 2021)

Wir rüsten weiter auf! 
Ich habe bei Mountainlove einen schwarzen Ripcord-Rahmen ergattert, das Paket ist unterwegs.




Die Farbe war wichtig, eine andere kam nicht infrage. 

So schick kann das Teil aussehen, hier von der Transition-Webseite:



Das Rad soll erst den Älteren, dann den Jüngeren beglücken. 

Ich will es so leicht wie möglich bei einigermaßen vertretbarem finanziellen Aufwand aufbauen, so dass wir bei etwa 10,5-11kg mit Pedalen aber ohne Vario-Sitzstütze rauskommen.

Gesetzt sind die Bremsen, SRAM Guide R

Zu klären sind:

Cockpit, Lenker gerne AliExpress-Carbon
Leichte Kurbel mit möglichst kleinem, aber noch in den Rahmen passenden Q-Faktor und ca. 140mm Länge
Federgabel (Rockshox Reba in 26"? Fox 32 RLC? Manitou Machete JUNIT in 120mm oder in 145? Würde ich gerne im Bikemarkt kaufen)
Steuersatz
24"-Laufräder mit Scheibenbremse (speiche ich gerne selber ein), Reifen tubeless
Schaltung (SRAM X5 9x? (funktioniert gut an einem anderen Rad) Shimano 9x? (dafür hätte ich sogar noch ein Schaltwerk mit Kupplung...) Microshift?)


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2021)

Nice! 
24“ Laufräder für mein Rocky Mountain Projekt hab ich bei Vpace gekauft. 1300g für 199€ sind ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2021)

Cockpit:









						3.6US $ 50% OFF|31.8mm Bicycle Stem Riser Aluminium Alloy High Strength Cnc Machined Bike Stem Mtb Mountain Road Handlebar Drop Shipping - Bicycle Stem - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				












						62.99US $ |bicycle carbon handlebar road mtb bicycle accessories parts bicycle bike parts handlebar tape 9 degree 31.8 * 600 720 mm|Bicycle Handlebar|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Reifen würde ich Rocket Ron 24x2.35 empfehlen.
Schaltung XT 1x11 funktioniert bei uns top.


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Februar 2021)

Fantastisch, danke @daniel77


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2021)

Der Vorbau braucht allerdings ewig aus China....lieber schnell bestellen 😉


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2021)

Reba mit 120mm








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Forstinning finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Februar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Reifen würde ich Rocket Ron 24x2.35 empfehlen.


An die habe ich auch gedacht, machen schon am 20"-Rad viel Freude.


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Februar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Reba mit 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ist wirklich günstig und sieht gepflegt aus, ist aber von 2012. Ist das zu alt?


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2021)

Finde ich jetzt nicht zu alt, kommt dann auf den Preis an. Das gute an RS ist der simple Service und die damit verbundene Möglichkeit mit dünneren Ölen auf das Fahrergewicht zu reagieren. 
Wenn 100mm ausreichen würde ich nach einer Manitou R7 MRD suchen. Die haben wir im Vpace Max26 nachgerüstet, die ist vom ansprechen und vom Gewicht (1300g) top.


----------



## HarryBeast (6. Februar 2021)

Ich habe nochmal bez. Schaltung nachgeschaut. 

Was ich tatsächlich noch rumliegen habe, ist das hier:

Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT 11x - RD-M8000-GS Mittlerer Käfig (Max. 46T bei 1x)
Plus eine passende XT-Kassette mit 40 Zähnen.
So that't that.
Brauche noch einen Schalter, vielleicht den hier.


----------



## HarryBeast (6. Februar 2021)

Oh, Komplikation bez. Gabel: Das Steuerrohr ist 44,4mm oben und unten, also 1,1/8"...
Dann müsste es wohl so eine Reba sein. 120mm wäre besser, oder? Würde den Lenkwinkel noch nen Tick slacker machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2021)

Das ist aber doof! Die Auswahl an leichten 120mm Gabeln wird durch den durchgehenden 1 1/8“ Schaft ziemlich eingeschränkt.
Es gab die RS Sid und diverse DT Swiss Gabeln auch mit 120mm, eventuell mal danach gucken....günstiger als die Reba sind die aber nicht.


----------



## HarryBeast (6. Februar 2021)

Ja, in der Tat... Aber "einfach" ist für Anfänger 
Es wird so eine Reba mit geradem Schaft.
Ein "interessantes" Problem ist noch, den angedachten XT-Schalter an die SRAM-Bremse ranzubekommen. Diese MisMatch-Adapter 2.2 von ProblemSolvers sind überall ausverkauft. Grmpf!


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube alle Solo-Air Rock Shox kann man auf 80/100/120mm traveln. Sind nur Spacer, aber frag nochmals im Federungs-Forum nach.

Matchmaker gibt’s auch bei Ali....


----------



## Mzungu (7. Februar 2021)

Sonst gab es die Magura Durin auch in 120 mm. Auch ne gute und leichte Gabel.


----------



## Bacara (7. Februar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Oh, Komplikation bez. Gabel: Das Steuerrohr ist 44,4mm oben und unten, also 1,1/8"...
> Dann müsste es wohl so eine Reba sein. 120mm wäre besser, oder? Würde den Lenkwinkel noch nen Tick slacker machen.


Laut Angabe ist das Steuerrohr für einen ZS44 Steuersatz gedacht. Mit einer EC44 Schale unten wäre dann aber auch tapered möglich. Gibt dann halt im Schnitt 1cm mehr Bauhöhe.


----------



## HarryBeast (7. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis! Ich blicke da nicht wirklich durch. Gut zu wissen, dass es die Möglichkeit gäbe. 

Aber ich glaube, da die Gabel ja schon 120mm statt 100mm hat, wäre eine weitere Erhöhung nicht nötig/sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (8. Februar 2021)

Der Rahmen ist da, habe ihn konspirativ ausgepackt und gewogen. Der Rahmen ist wirklich sehr schön: mattes Schwarz mit spiegelndem Chrom. Bin sehr happy!


----------



## HarryBeast (8. Februar 2021)

Wirklich sehr sauber verarbeitet, bin beeindruckt.


----------



## daniel77 (8. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön! Warum willst du keine 100mm Gabel einbauen?


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Februar 2021)

Bacara schrieb:


> Laut Angabe ist das Steuerrohr für einen ZS44 Steuersatz gedacht. Mit einer EC44 Schale unten wäre dann aber auch tapered möglich. Gibt dann halt im Schnitt 1cm mehr Bauhöhe.


Dieser Steuersatz hier müsste doch passen, oder ? Cane Creek ZS44/28,6 / ZS44/30. 

Was mich nur irritiert, dass die FSA-Steuersatzschalen in so einem 45°-Konus auslaufen, und Cane Creek verjüngt zylindrisch.
Das FSA-Äquivalent scheint mir der hier zu sein.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Februar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Warum willst du keine 100mm Gabel einbauen?


Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Hab halt eine 120er Gabel gefunden und bestellt. Wenn es schlagende Argumente für 100mm gibt, dann würde ich nochmal in mich gehen. Dass es den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher macht, würde ich angesichts eines Lenkwinkels von 67° in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Februar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Gesetzt sind die Bremsen, SRAM Guide R


Darf ich fragen warum diese? Hab auch noch einen Satz liegen für das RM-Projekt, finde die aber im Gegensatz zu XT M8000 160g zu schwer....


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Februar 2021)

Ja, die sind wirklich nicht der Leichtigkeitsbringer, und ja total überdimensioniert... Aber kompatibel zu anderen Bremsen, die schon im Haus gefahren werden, und es gibt hier schon Bremsbeläge.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Februar 2021)

ok, werde die eher nicht verbauen...


----------



## Bacara (9. Februar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Dieser Steuersatz hier müsste doch passen, oder ? Cane Creek ZS44/28,6 / ZS44/30.
> 
> Was mich nur irritiert, dass die FSA-Steuersatzschalen in so einem 45°-Konus auslaufen, und Cane Creek verjüngt zylindrisch.
> Das FSA-Äquivalent scheint mir der hier zu sein.


Für eine 1 1/8" Gabel passen die beide 

Das ist das schöne an den S.H.I.S Bezeichnungen, wenn du weißt, dass du ein ZS44 Steuersatz brauchst, kannst du sicher sein, dass jeder mit dieser Bezeichnung auch wirklich passt.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Februar 2021)

Danke @Bacara !

Hier derweil eine Liste mit gemessenen/vermuteten Gewichten (habe ich bei anderen gesehen und fand ich ganz cool). Also wenn es am Ende wirklich 10,3kg würden, wäre ich sehr happy. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich was übersehen  
Grün heißt: habe ich schon hier und selbst gewogen. Gelb = ist bestellt. Weiß = Gewicht sind Herstellerangaben. Rot = noch nicht bestellt/gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (9. Februar 2021)

Sieht doch gut aus. Würde Sattelstütze und Lenker noch gegen China-Carbon tauschen, sparst du nochmals 150g


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Februar 2021)

Was wiegt denn der Ali-Lenker, den Du empfohlen hast? Hab den nämlich bestellt. Gute Idee bez Sattelstütze. Die Laufräder speiche ich übrigens selber ein; die von VPAce sind ohne Frage klasse, aber weil ich ja 2x QR brauche, kämen da Preisaufschläge dazu, sodass es ungefähr aufs Selbe rauskommt. Ich nehm leichte Ali-Naben und Stan's Crest Felgen in 24", die sollen schön leicht sein


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Februar 2021)

Ich versuch grad rauszufinden, ob die Kania-Kurbel passen könnte. Sie ist mit 122,5mm zwischen den Kurbelarmen angegeben.

Hier ein erstes Mess-Provisorium. Ein paar Millimeter Abstand zu beiden Kettenstreben könnte drin sein. 

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass linker und rechter Kurbelarm beide gleich weit vom Tretlager verlaufen?


----------



## daniel77 (9. Februar 2021)

Der wiegt gekürzt um die 140g, Sattelstütze hab ich zweimal  Elita one noch hier liegen, 27.2x400 wiegt 170g, die gekürzte im Max26 von meinem Sohn wiegt 145g


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2021)

Coole Teil! Wegen der Gabel, ich würde eine Manitou Junit empfehlen, die funktioniert einwandfrei. Oder eine RST Snyper, auch nicht so schlecht. Wichtig ist schlussendlich die Einbaulänge und der Federweg sollte auch zu hinten passen. Maximal 20mm mehr. 

Eine Dropper würde ich unbedingt montieren bzw zumindest vorsehen. Sattel entweder VPACE oder einen Ali Carbon. Da gibt es einen kurzen der aber leider relativ breit ist. SDG wäre auch noch möglich. 

Gute Reifen gibt es auch bei VEE. Crown Gem oder den Flow Snap. Die Rocket Ron sind halt ziemlich CC. Maxxis Rekon in 24x2.2 könnte auch etwas dazwischen sein.


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2021)

Ach ja und Schaltung... ich kaufe eigentlich immer gebrauchte X0. Eine 11fach X0 von Ebay Kleinanzeigen mit der 1195 Kassette wäre geil.


----------



## Ivenl (10. Februar 2021)

Bei uns wiegen Lenker+ Sattelstütze jeweils 95g da wäre schön viel Potential, wenn's leichter werden soll. Qr von Ali wiegt auch nur 42g in der Combi. Damit wäre man unter 10kg, falls man möchte.


----------



## HarryBeast (10. Februar 2021)

Danke, Ihr seid großartig!
An einen Dropper denke ich auch, aber der müßte extern verkabelt werden oder halt so einer mit Hebel unterm Sattel sein (würde ich bevorzugen).


----------



## Ivenl (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe noch einen mit externer Führung. Baut dadurch nur etwas höher auf ~9cm statt 6cm beim griff unterm Sattel. Ich persönlich halte gar nichts vom griff, weil man den Sattel in schwierigen Situationen nicht runter stellen kann bzw. Schnell wieder hoch, wenn nach einer Senke z.b. ein Berg kommt, bei dem man nicht aufstehen kann, weil man den Druck aufm Hinterrad braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (10. Februar 2021)

Wir fahren halt erst auf Wegen hoch und dann auf Trails runter. Da muss man nicht so häufig die Variostütze bemühen. Trotzdem ist das Hantieren mit einer Schnellspanner-Sattelstütze natürlich nerviger, als auf den Knopf zu drücken...

Hier derweil nochmal "Kurbelanprobe", diesmal etwas seriöser. Dürfte wirklich passen. Frage mich, warum Komponentenhersteller eigentlich nicht zu jedem Kurbelmodell so eine Schablone online stellen können, die man dann 1:1 ausdruckt, auf Karton klebt und durchschiebt.


----------



## daniel77 (10. Februar 2021)

Puh, das ist aber ganz schön knapp mit der Kurbel. Variostütze gibt’s bei uns auch erstmal nicht geht lange hoch und dann lange runter. Ein Spanner mit Hebel reicht da vorerst.


----------



## HarryBeast (11. Februar 2021)

Ich hoffe, das passt 😬
Würde gerne den Q-Faktor möglichst klein halten.

Welches Eagle Direct Mount-Kettenblatt brauche ich denn? Hinten 135mm, BSA 73mm Sind das dann +3 oder +6mm?

Ginge das hier?


----------



## Bacara (11. Februar 2021)

Du brauchst eins mit +6mm. Die 3mm Variante ist für Boost Einbaubreite.


----------



## HarryBeast (11. Februar 2021)

Danke! Das gilt auch bei 11x? (Hab ich vergessen nochmal zu erwähnen)


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. Februar 2021)

Die Kettenblätter gibts auch in Alu, das wären knapp 50g statt ca 120g bei Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (11. Februar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Danke! Das gilt auch bei 11x? (Hab ich vergessen nochmal zu erwähnen)


Ja, ist unabhängig von der Ganganzahl, Kassettenbreite und -position bleiben ja gleich.


----------



## HarryBeast (12. Februar 2021)

Ui ui ui, wir nähern uns 10kg. 

Wobei mir da noch einfällt: ich werd das Schätzchen folieren, das kommt also noch dazu.


----------



## Ivenl (12. Februar 2021)

Kassette könnte man auch noch ordentlich leichter kriegen 😉


----------



## HarryBeast (12. Februar 2021)

Jaaaaa, aber die XT-Kassette liegt schon hier. Seit Jahren. Und wartet und ruft sehnsüchtig "nun bau mich doch endlich irgendwo ein!!"
An welche hättest Du gedacht?


----------



## Ivenl (12. Februar 2021)

Ich habe am 26' jetzt die xx1 verbaut, wiegt 150g weniger als die xt


----------



## HarryBeast (12. Februar 2021)

Oh ja, wirklich beeindruckend. Aber der Preisaufschlag ist ja leider auch in dem +150 Bereich... Plus gibt es die überhaupt für HG-Freiläufe?


----------



## Ivenl (12. Februar 2021)

Ne, nur die NX Kassetten funktionieren mit Hg, man braucht XD oder noch besser xdr, dann ist der Freilauf auch nochmal leichter.


----------



## HarryBeast (13. Februar 2021)

Reifen sind da. Der Schwerere kommt nach hinten.


----------



## Albschrat (13. Februar 2021)

Bei den Bremsscheiben würde für wenig Geld noch was gehen. Hab Ashimas mit 85 Gramm verbaut für um die 20,-€


----------



## daniel77 (14. Februar 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Bei den Bremsscheiben würde für wenig Geld noch was gehen. Hab Ashimas mit 85 Gramm verbaut für um die 20,-€



Ashima in 160mm sind aber nirgendwo lieferbar, bike-components hat aber KCNC in noch etwas leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (14. Februar 2021)

ASHIMA Bremsscheibe Ultralight | 160 mm, 17,50 €
					

ASHIMA Bremsscheibe Ultralight | 160 mm sehr leichte Bremsscheibe für Cross Country und Marathon auch für den harten Renneinsatz geeignet wunderbarer Rundla




					r2-bike.com


----------



## daniel77 (14. Februar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> ASHIMA Bremsscheibe Ultralight | 160 mm, 17,50 €
> 
> 
> ASHIMA Bremsscheibe Ultralight | 160 mm sehr leichte Bremsscheibe für Cross Country und Marathon auch für den harten Renneinsatz geeignet wunderbarer Rundla
> ...



Mist! Jetzt hab ich die kcnc bestellt obwohl ich noch eine Ashima liegen hatte....R2 hat die aber erst seit kurzem wieder lieferbar, oder? 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Albschrat (14. Februar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ashima in 160mm sind aber nirgendwo lieferbar, bike-components hat aber KCNC in noch etwas leichter


Gibts bei Amazon...


----------



## HarryBeast (14. Februar 2021)

Hier ein paar Teile mit Gewichten. Bremsen sind die Magura MT4. Die KCNC-Scheiben selbst wiegen tatsächlich um die (edit) 76g


----------



## HarryBeast (15. Februar 2021)

Ui, also mit Kurbel, Tretlager und (leichtem) Kettenblatt wird es deutlich schwerer als gedacht. Kurbel ist die ca 145mm von Kania.


----------



## HarryBeast (18. Februar 2021)

Oh wow, die Reba 26" 120mm wiegt (ich habe gemessen, es nicht geglaubt und mit zweiter Wage nachgemessen) mit ungekürztem Schaft nur 1490g.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Oh wow, die Reba 26" 120mm wiegt (ich habe gemessen, es nicht geglaubt und mit zweiter Wage nachgemessen) mit ungekürztem Schaft nur 1490g.



Das ist ein Top-Gewicht. Wie weit bist du mit dem Aufbau?


----------



## HarryBeast (26. Februar 2021)

Hi Daniel, wir fangen dieser Tage an. Ich will das gemeinsam mit den Kids aufbauen, damit sie gleich sehen, wie was funktioniert. Falls das nicht zieht, mach ich eben selbst ein paar Bastelabende draus 🥳
Es sind noch nicht alle Teile da, siehe Gelbes in der Tabelle. Aber immerhin die Naben sind heute eingetrudelt:


----------



## marco sc (27. Februar 2021)

Würde sich ein Winkelsteuersatz verbauen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (27. Februar 2021)

Du meinst, um den Steuerwinkel abzuflachen?


----------



## marco sc (27. Februar 2021)

Ja genau


----------



## HarryBeast (28. Februar 2021)

Juhuu, kurz probemontiert und die Kania-Kurbel passt prima mit jew. einem Spacer auf jeder Seite. Es ginge sogar auch ohne Spacer, aber das wäre etwas arg knapp.


----------



## HarryBeast (28. Februar 2021)

Und ich bin mittlerweile ziemlich zuversichtlich, unter 10kg zu kommen, weil hier ja noch einiges in ungekürztem Zustand eingepreist ist:


----------



## daniel77 (1. März 2021)

Sieht gut aus. Ich bin auch fast fertig mit dem Reaper und werde auch roundabout bei dem Gewicht landen. Werde wahrscheinlich auch noch eine RS Reba mit 120mm verbauen, dann geht`s eher in Richtung 9.5kg


----------



## Ivenl (1. März 2021)

Lenker gibt's super günstig mit 100g, der Rest ist außer Kurbel/Kassette schon sehr optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountlynx (1. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Und ich bin mittlerweile ziemlich zuversichtlich, unter 10kg zu kommen, weil hier ja noch einiges in ungekürztem Zustand eingepreist ist:
> Anhang anzeigen 1217619


Sehr cooles Projekt @HarryBeast
Könntest du die verbauten Teile auflisten. Wäre super hilfreich, da ich ein ähnliches Projekt vorhabe! Danke 🙏


----------



## HarryBeast (3. März 2021)

Hier der aktuelle Stand: Gabel und Kurbel sind dran, Rahmen ist foliert (weil, wenn rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten und so).
Gabelschaft werde ich nach Anprobe noch kürzen; die Front baut ja sehr hoch.


----------



## HarryBeast (4. März 2021)

mountlynx schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Projekt @HarryBeast
> Könntest du die verbauten Teile auflisten. Wäre super hilfreich, da ich ein ähnliches Projekt vorhabe! Danke 🙏


Es müsste doch alles nachzulesen sein. Was fehlt Dir denn nach Lektüre des Threads?


----------



## mountlynx (4. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Es müsste doch alles nachzulesen sein. Was fehlt Dir denn nach Lektüre des Threads?


Hi

Lenker und Griffe würde mich noch interessieren. Den Rest konnte ich mittlerweile nachvollziehen 

DANKE!


----------



## HarryBeast (4. März 2021)

Lenker ist der hier, noch im Zulauf
Und Griffe sind die hier.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. März 2021)

Kannst Du mal bitte die Überstandhöhe messen?
Also wenn Fahrerin/er vor dem Sattel stehen.
Transition wirbt zwar mit der niedrigsten Höhe, aber man findet nirgends eine Zahl.


----------



## HarryBeast (6. März 2021)

Das mache ich gerne. Macht aber erst Sinn, wenn die Laufräder dran sind, gell? Oder hilft es Dir, wenn ich das nur am Rahmen ab Tretlager messe?
Edit: Das sind ab Tretlagermitte bis zum tiefsten Punkt dieses Knickes im Oberrohr ca 275mm.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. März 2021)

Kein Stress. Das reicht wenn die Laufräder dran sind.

Wie groß ist der Pilot des Radls?


----------



## HarryBeast (6. März 2021)

130cm, 60cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. März 2021)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (6. März 2021)

Wenn die so gut halten, wie sie leicht sind, dann Mega.


----------



## Ivenl (7. März 2021)

Habe die in zwei Rädern verbaut und hatte keine Probleme, sie öffnen sich nur leicht, nach Transport etc. Sollte man sie kontrollieren


----------



## HarryBeast (7. März 2021)

Die eine Sache, die mir an dem Rahmen nicht gefällt - die Horstlink-Buchsen liegen blank. Hat jemand eine Idee bezüglich Abdeckung?


----------



## oBATMANo (8. März 2021)

die Lager haben doch eine Dichtung. Viele Abdeckungen sind rein optisch.
Guckt man genau hin, sind die Lager oft vorne abgedeckt und nach hinten offen


----------



## HarryBeast (9. März 2021)

Das finde ich suboptimal und würde gerne was  zwischen Schraubenkopf und Kugellager klemmen, dazwischen dann Fett, damit weniger Feuchtigkeit ans Lager kommt. 

Derweil sind Sattelstütze und Sattel angekommen, sehen sehr gut aus. Nur der Verstellbereich des Sattels ist ein Joke.


----------



## daniel77 (9. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Das finde ich suboptimal und würde gerne was  zwischen Schraubenkopf und Kugellager klemmen, dazwischen dann Fett, damit weniger Feuchtigkeit ans Lager kommt.
> 
> Derweil sind Sattelstütze und Sattel angekommen, sehen sehr gut aus. Nur der Verstellbereich des Sattels ist ein Joke.


Da würde ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich was drauf geben.....sitzt ja kein 90kg Mann drauf, oder?


----------



## HarryBeast (9. März 2021)

Du den Verstellbereich des Sattels, oder?


----------



## daniel77 (9. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Du den Verstellbereich des Sattels, oder?


ja genau. Fett würde ich auch nicht im Sattelkopfbereich einsetzten. Zieht nur Dreck und knackt dann. Hatte den Fehler mal bei einer Thomson MP gemacht und die Tonnenschrauben gefettet, hat mich fast wahnsinnig gemacht bis ichs gescheckt hab.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. März 2021)

Habe nur etwas Carbonpaste zwischen diese Wiege und die Stütze selbst gemacht.

Beim Fett ging es um die freiliegende Horstlink-Buchse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. März 2021)

Hallo, wie weit bist du mit dem Aufbau? Wir sind fertig 😉


----------



## HarryBeast (19. März 2021)

Mir fehlen Zeit - und die Felgen/Speichen


----------



## Chris_DH (23. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Das finde ich suboptimal und würde gerne was  zwischen Schraubenkopf und Kugellager klemmen, dazwischen dann Fett, damit weniger Feuchtigkeit ans Lager kommt.


Wenn du ne Zeichnung machst kann ich dir was drucken.


----------



## HarryBeast (23. März 2021)

Das ist ja mega, Dankeschön für dieses Angebot! Ich meld mich per PM.


----------



## HarryBeast (24. März 2021)

Ich schulde Euch ein paar Fotos zum aktuellen Stand! Ich warte nach wie vor auf die Crest-Felgen, sonst wäre das Ding längst fertig.

Die Kabelführung finde ich suboptimal : wenn ich das Schaltungskabel rechts hochführe, dann wird die Schlaufe zum Lenker/Schalter sehr eng. Daher kreuze ich Hinterradbremse und Schaltung vor dem Tretlager. Wenn einer einen Tipp hat, wie es besser geht - immer her damit!






Zweite Sache, bei der ich mir unsicher bin: Der Schalter hängt relativ weit/ungünstig vom Bremshebel ab:





Und nur mal so: Ich finde es gut, den Tretlagerbereich und die Buchsen dort vor Schlammbeschuss zu schützen:


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2021)

Wirkt so als wäre der shiftmix Adapter falsch Rum montiert. Auf dem Foto wirkt es so das die abgerundete Seite nach außen statt zum Lenker zeigt. Auf allen Fotos und Zeichnungen die ich jetzt auf die schnelle gefunden habe ist die runde Seite zum Lenker hin ausgerichtet. Fahr das ganze mittlerweile als shigura und hab das Adapter Problem nicht mehr. Ich meine den kleinen Block der rein geschraubt wird. Finde meinen gerade nicht um ein Foto davon zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (24. März 2021)

Sehr cool, danke! Schaue ich mir an.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Sehr cool, danke! Schaue ich mir an.











						Shiftmix 4 - Klemmschelle für Shimano I-Spec EV Schalthebel - Links
					

Die neue Shiftmix 4 Klemmschelle vereint Shimano I-Spec EV Schalthebel und MAGURA Bremsgriff an nur einer Schelle. Das Ergebnis ist eine besonders aufgeräumte Optik. Bei I-Spec EV handelt es sich um das neueste...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




Schau dir Mal das Bild an, dann zeigt das schraubloch für den Trigger auch deutlich nach vorne


----------



## HarryBeast (24. März 2021)

Ha, ich hab die falsche Klemmschelle gekauft. Ich Dödel. Bei der von Dir verlinkten leuchtet mir ein, wie das aussehen würde. Wenn ich den schwarzen Pinökel umdrehe, dann ist da eine Lücke:


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Ha, ich hab die falsche Klemmschelle gekauft. Ich Dödel. Bei der von Dir verlinkten leuchtet mir ein, wie das aussehen würde. Wenn ich den schwarzen Pinökel umdrehe, dann ist da eine Lücke:
> Anhang anzeigen 1235113


Passiert kenne ich irgendwoher...


----------



## HarryBeast (24. März 2021)

Aber mit etwas Gefeile passt es:


----------



## Schnegge (25. März 2021)

Sieht mir so aus, als wäre der Winkel zwischen Schalt- u. Bremshebel immer noch zu gross. Bei unseren Bikes sind die immer sehr nah beieinander. Kann man auf dem Bild aber schwer erkennen.
Die Möglichkeiten der Kabelführung finde ich auch bescheiden. So wie es jetzt ist, hast du sowohl am Steuerrohr wie auch über dem Tretlager ordentlich Scheuerstellen. Ich würde versuchen Bremse u. Schaltung gemeinsam im Bogen (in Fahrtrichtung) links am Steuerrohr vobeizu führen und (irgendwie) gemeinsam an der oberen linken Öse zu befestigen. Danach dann mit der Bremse links runter und den Schaltzug ab der mittleren Öse rechts runter. 
Wenn das nicht geht würde ich zumindest das Kreuzen der Kabel oberhalb der unteren Öse machen.
Für die Bremsleitung würde ich mir auch noch eine zweite Öse am Hinterbau wünschen. Ich frage mich manchmal, ob die Konstrukteure schonmal selbst ein Bike aufgebaut haben...


----------



## daniel77 (25. März 2021)

finde es auch viel zu weit voneinander entfernt. Eine Lösung mit Schelle ist wahrscheinlich besser, da kannst du auch in der Ebene Lenker noch feinjustieren. Ich hab am Reaper 24 Aufbau jetzt zum ersten Mal auch einen Matchmaker genutzt um den Sram Trigger am XT-Bremshebel zu befestigen. Mal gucken, ist sehr nah am Bremshebel und kann aber radial noch bewegt werden. We will see....


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Ich schulde Euch ein paar Fotos zum aktuellen Stand! Ich warte nach wie vor auf die Crest-Felgen, sonst wäre das Ding längst fertig.
> 
> Die Kabelführung finde ich suboptimal : wenn ich das Schaltungskabel rechts hochführe, dann wird die Schlaufe zum Lenker/Schalter sehr eng. Daher kreuze ich Hinterradbremse und Schaltung vor dem Tretlager. Wenn einer einen Tipp hat, wie es besser geht - immer her damit!
> Anhang anzeigen 1234872
> ...


Ich würde mit Bremse und Schaltung links am Steuerrohr vorbei gehen. Das Schaltseil rechts, die Bremse links am Unterrohr führen.


----------



## spümco (26. März 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich würde mit Bremse und Schaltung links am Steuerrohr vorbei gehen. Das Schaltseil rechts, die Bremse links am Unterrohr führen.


Würde ich auch so tun, so hast Du ja mit der Hinterradbremsleitung den gleichen engen Radius, den Du mit dem Schaltzug vermeiden wolltest.
Oben am Unterrohr dann das Schaltseil links ums Steuerrohr rumschnäuzeln


----------



## HarryBeast (26. März 2021)

Danke Euch für die Vorschläge! 

@spümco - Das geht leider nicht, jedenfalls, wenn man die oberste Öse am Unterrohr nutzen will. Denn die Verbindung zw. Oberrohr und Unterrohr reicht so weit zurück, dass man nicht von der obersten Öse aus noch die Seite wechseln kann; die Leitung knickt dann fast im 90°-Winkel ab.

Aber vielleicht kann ich beide Leitungen vom Tretlager aus einfach links am Unterrohr parallel hochführen? 

Rechts bliebe dann übrig, um vielleicht eines Tages eine extern angesteuerte Vario-Sattelstütze zu verlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (27. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Danke Euch für die Vorschläge!
> 
> @spümco - Das geht leider nicht, jedenfalls, wenn man die oberste Öse am Unterrohr nutzen will. Denn die Verbindung zw. Oberrohr und Unterrohr reicht so weit zurück, dass man nicht von der obersten Öse aus noch die Seite wechseln kann; die Leitung knickt dann fast im 90°-Winkel ab.
> 
> ...



Na dann bleibt ja nur beide Leitungen auf links legen - das hatte ich auch schon gedacht, weiß nicht ob sich das optisch ansprechend arrangieren lässt. Sicher aber auf jeden Fall besser als jetzt


----------



## HarryBeast (27. März 2021)

Danke Euch! Ja, das sieht ganz ok aus.


----------



## spümco (28. März 2021)

ja - sieht doch gut aus


----------



## HarryBeast (10. April 2021)

Gestern kamen endlich die Speichen. Finale!


----------



## HarryBeast (10. April 2021)

Vielen lieben Dank allen, die bei diesem Aufbau geholfen haben!


----------



## daniel77 (10. April 2021)

Top! Sehr schön geworden und ein super Gewicht.
Die Reifen hab ich auch auf dem RM Reaper tubeless verbaut. Sind super mit wenig Druck auf felsigen Trails. Mein Grosser fährt auf Anhieb doppelt so schwere Trails wie vorher 👍🏻


----------



## master_mt (11. April 2021)

Als stiller Mitleser, habe ich deinen Aufbau regelmäßig verfolgt. Ist ein super schickes Bike geworden! Und Gewicht ist mega! Spiele auch gerade mit dem Gedanken, aufgrund der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit von VPace, YT oder Propain, ein Transition Ripcord für meinen Großen selbst aufzubauen.

Könntest du bitte nochmal deine genauen Teile und Bezugsquellen die du verbaut hast auflisten? Wo bist Du preislich unterm Strich zum Schluss rausgekommen.

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## HarryBeast (11. April 2021)

Hi, zur Teileherkunft müsstest Du eigentlich alles finden in den fünf Seiten.

Kostenfrage ist spannend. Ich komme, wenn ich es überschlage, auf Folgendes:

Rahmen 900
Gabel 380, 
Laufradsatz ca. 300, 
Reifen 90, 
Steuersatz 80,
Kurbel mit Tretlager 126
Kettenblatt 70
Kette 30
Kontaktpunkte (alle AliExpress bis auf die Griffe) ca. 150, 
Bremse inkl. Bremsscheiben und (falscher) Adapterschelle 200, 
Schaltwerk und Kassette vielleicht 140 (hatte ich schon lange rumliegen). 
Plus Kleinteile, Fett, Kabelbinder etc. und ich habe bestimmt noch was vergessen 
Summe provisorisch 2500 EUR. 

(Es kamen auch noch zwei, drei kleinere Fehlkäufe hinzu bzw. einfach Teile, die dann doch nicht verwendet wurden.)


----------



## master_mt (12. April 2021)

Guten Abend,

habe mal alle Teile zusammengestellt. Komme da auch auf ca. 2500,-€ wie du schon beschrieben hast. Ist schon sportlich...

Frage mich wo man preislich und gewichtstechnisch noch was rausholen kann. Vario Sattelstütze ist gesetzt. Hoffe die bekommt man noch gut verlegt.
Beim Sattel bin ich auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative, habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit AliExpress und Lieferzeit ist auch arg lang.

Bin für Ratschläge oder ähnliches gerne offen. Immer her damit.





@HarryBeast: Hoffe ist in Ordnung für dich, dass ich nach deinem erfolgreichen Projekt den Thread fortführe!?

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (12. April 2021)

Mach, ich hab nix dagegen.


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2021)

master_mt schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> habe mal alle Teile zusammengestellt. Komme da auch auf ca. 2500,-€ wie du schon beschrieben hast. Ist schon sportlich...
> 
> ...



Würde möglichst viel bei Ali bestellen, die Lieferzeit ist mit momentan 2-3 Wochen recht überschaubar. Sattelstütze, Pedale, Lenker, Vorbau gibt es gute und bewährte Komponenten die dir locker 200€ zu deinen aus der Liste sparen.
Der Rahmen ist zwar sehr schön, allerdings würde mir die Option auf 26“ fehlen....
Bei Interesse hätte ich noch ein paar Komponenten abzugeben.


----------



## master_mt (13. April 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@HarryBeast Du hast ja den Laufradsatz für dein Bike selbst aufgebaut. Könntest Du die verbauten Komponenten bitte hier verlinken.

@daniel77 Wenn ich es richtig versteht baust du gerade ein RM Reaper auf. Hast Du den Rahmen dafür einzeln gekauft?
Welche Komponenten hast du noch abzugeben?
Danke auch für die Info bzgl. AliExpress. Habe jetzt auch einige Teile rausgesucht.

Lenker (680mm)
Pedale
Sattel

Vario Sattelstütze und kurzen Vorbei bin ich nicht so richtig fündig geworden. 

Diese Kurbel wäre auch interessant aber hier ist eine Mindestabnahme erforderlich und Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer gestlattet sich wohl auch schwierig.


----------



## HarryBeast (13. April 2021)

Hi, die Laufräder bestehen aus ARC-Naben von AliExpress, Stan's Crest-Felgen in 24" mit 28 Löchern, Sapim D-Light Speichen von Komponentix, Sapim Messingnippeln und NEWMEN Nippel Unterlegscheiben MG Washer, um Rissbildung in der Felge zu verhindern (bekanntes Problem bei Stan's Felgen).
Edit: Hier noch die wirklich sehr leichten Schnellspanner für die Laufräder.


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2021)

master_mt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> @HarryBeast Du hast ja den Laufradsatz für dein Bike selbst aufgebaut. Könntest Du die verbauten Komponenten bitte hier verlinken.
> 
> ...


Das RM Reaper ist fertig und wurde vom Osterhasen ausgeliefert. War ein Komplettbike, dass ich gebraucht gekauft hatte und das dann komplett auf sub 10kg getunt wurde. 
Ich hätte unter Umständen eine 26" Federgabel abzugeben. Habe eine Suntour Axon mit 80mm (sollte auf 100 travelbar sein) oder eine RS Reba mit 120mm. Lenker und Sattelstütze, sowie SLX 10fach Komponenten hätte ich auch noch. Eventuell noch 24" Maxxis DHF/DHR für den Bikepark. Aber das können wir am besten via PN machen. Kurbel gibt`s eine 152mm bei Ali für 4-Kant-Lager für einen schmalen Taler.


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2021)

Lenker:








						41.66US $ 32% OFF|DODICI 9 Grad Carbon Mountainbike Lenker 31,8mm * 690mm 720mm 740mm 760mm Fahrrad Griff bar UD Matte Wohnung MTB Lenker|Fahrradlenker|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Pedale:








						14.35US $ 30% OFF|Promend Heißer VERKAUF MTB Pedal Mountainbike Rennrad Pedal Nicht slip Ultra licht Aluminium 3 Ball Lager günstige Radfahren Pedale DH|Fahrrad Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Vorbau:








						3.6US $ 50% OFF|31,8mm Fahrrad Vorbau Steig Aluminium Legierung Hohe festigkeit Cnc gefräste Fahrrad Stem MTB Mountain Road Lenker Drop Verschiffen|Fahrrad-Stamm|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




24" LRS (nicht leicht aber günstig...)








						89.0US $ |LUTU XT MTB Mountainbike Fahrrad 24 zoll Laufradsatz Vorne 2 Hinten 4 Versiegelt Lager Räder Doppel Felge Disc Bremse|Fahrrad-Rad|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Kurbel 152mm:








						24.83US $ 53% OFF|104BCD Fahrrad Kurbel Kettenrad 152/165/170mm MTB Fahrrad Quadratischen Loch Kurbel 30T 32T 34T 36T 38T Engen Breite Single Speed Kettenblatt|Fahrrad-Kurbel & Kettenblatt|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (13. April 2021)

Bin übrigens ohne jede Ironie ehrlich auf die Variostütze gespannt. Die muss ja kurz genug sein und mit einem geringen Körpergewicht von 30(?) kg funktionieren.


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Bin übrigens ohne jede Ironie ehrlich auf die Variostütze gespannt. Die muss ja kurz genug sein und mit einem geringen Körpergewicht von 30(?) kg funktionieren.


vor allem ist das Rad dann fast zu klein wenn der/die Fahrer/in das nutzen kann.....

edit: die wäre noch einigermassen sinnig








						Kind Shock eTen Vario-Stütze, 27,2mm, Travel 65mm
					

Kind Shock bietet mit der eTen eine absenkbare Sattelstütze, die durch einen Hebel unter dem Sattel bedient werden kann. Der Sattel ist bei voll eingefahrener Stütze wegen der Dropperfunktion ca. 3cm höher. Das patentierte "one-way" Lager sorgt für optimale Höhenverstellung. Erfahrungsgemäß...




					www.vpace.de


----------



## HarryBeast (13. April 2021)

Daniel, das macht richtig Freude mit Dir 👍


----------



## master_mt (13. April 2021)

Oh...danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Hilft mir schonmal sehr weiter. Teilprojekt Felgen selbstbauen werde ich wohl sein lassen. Hätte zwar jemanden der mir die Felge einspeicht usw. aber Berechnung der Speichenlänge und Anordnung bin ich raus. Oder @HarryBeast könnte ich sie bei dir in Auftrag geben . Werde wohl diese Felgen anfragen.

Ja Thema Variostütze wird spannend. Würde ich erst bestellen wenn der Rahmen da ist.

@daniel77 Schreibe dir eine PN bzgl. der Teile


----------



## HarryBeast (13. April 2021)

master_mt schrieb:


> Oder @HarryBeast könnte ich sie bei dir in Auftrag geben .


Mein Zeitkonto ist leider nicht so prall gefüllt. Aber es gibt viele Radbauer hier im Forum, die das bestimmt gerne für Dich machen.


----------



## master_mt (13. April 2021)

Verstehe ich völlig! Fällt dir spontan ein Radbauer aus dem Forum ein den man mal kontaktieren könnte?


----------



## HarryBeast (13. April 2021)

Frag mal Knusperhexe


----------



## master_mt (13. April 2021)

Super, mache ich. Danke


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

master_mt schrieb:


> Verstehe ich völlig! Fällt dir spontan ein Radbauer aus dem Forum ein den man mal kontaktieren könnte?


Ich kann @Colt__Seavers empfehlen er hat mir meinen gebaut.


----------



## master_mt (15. April 2021)

Würde das Bike auch von der Geo für 143cm mit 66cm noch passen?

Lt. Hersteller wohl schon....

"Die 24 Zoll Laufräder und das verbaute Luftfahrwerk mit 100 mm Federweg ergeben eine ideale Symbiose welche genau auf die Bedürfnisse für junge Fahrer mit einer Köpergröße von 120 – 155 cm angepasst ist.
Sollte der Nachwuchs doch schneller als erwartet wachsen, kannst du ohne weiteres ein 26“ Zoll Vorderrad einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (15. April 2021)

Mir stellte sich jetzt die interessante Frage, wie die Bremsen eingebremst werden könnten. Irgendwie hielt ich es nicht für plausibel, dass der Nachwuchs extra dafür ein paar Mal nacheinander einen Berg hochjuckelt. Daher das:



ich weiß noch nicht, wie gut es funktioniert hat.


----------



## AnAx (8. Oktober 2021)

Mit welcher Körpergröße und Vorderrad 24" oder 26" nutzen eure Kids denn das Ripcord noch?
Mein Großer ist jetzt 8 Jahre und etwa 1,30m groß, nach mehreren Besuchen am Ochsenkopf dieses Jahr mit dem Mworx Hardtail drängt er auf ein Fully  😆
Für das Ripcord könnte ich fast alles vom Mworx übernehmen, abgesehen vom 26" Hinterrad, das hätte einen gewissen Reiz


----------



## HarryBeast (8. Oktober 2021)

Ha, ein Kinder-Mullet? 
Wir fahren 24" vorne und hinten; unser Großer ist ca 132cm groß, ca 61cm Beinlänge
Ich kann das Ripcord als Rahmen an sich (wirklich toll verarbeitet) und auch mit dieser 26"-Gabel nur empfehlen!


----------



## AnAx (8. Oktober 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Ha, ein Kinder-Mullet?
> Wir fahren 24" vorne und hinten; unser Großer ist ca 132cm groß, ca 61cm Beinlänge
> Ich kann das Ripcord als Rahmen an sich (wirklich toll verarbeitet) und auch mit dieser 26"-Gabel nur empfehlen!



Kinder Mullet wäre die Option da, ne 100mm Gabel ist im Mworx und könnte sich anbieten.
Mal überlegen...
Danke schon mal!


----------

